# Topmodel Doutzen Kroes hat geheiratet



## Mandalorianer (9 Nov. 2010)

*
Topmodel Doutzen Kroes hat geheiratet
Für die Flitterwochen geht's nach Madagascar*​
Victoria's Secret-Model Doutzen Kroes (25) hat geheiratet. Noch schnell bevor ihr Baby im Januar zur Welt kommt, hat sie mit Sunnery James den Bund fürs Leben geschlossen. Bei einer kleinen Zeremonie vor 30 Freunden in ihrer Heimatstadt Eastmar in den Niederlanden gaben sie sich am Sonntag das Ja-Wort. Die Flitterwochen will das Paar in Madagascar verbringen.

„Wir sind so glücklich, zusammen ein neues Leben anzufangen!“, sagte sie der New York Post. Statt Geschenke zu bekommen, hat das Paar mit den Gästen vereinbart, dass diese etwas Geld an die Organisationen 'dance4life' geben, eine holländische Charity-Einrichtung, für die sich Doutzen selbst engagiert, oder für den 'World Wildlife Fund' spenden. Zusammen mit ihrem Mann freut sie sich nun riesig auf die Geburt ihres Sohnes. 

*Wir gratulieren dem Paar ganz herzlich und 
wünschen schöne Flitterwochen! 

Gruss vom Gollum*

*Hier die Bilder dazu 
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...n-amsterdam-07-11-2010-x-13-a.html#post691123​*


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die Berichterstattung Gollum :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2010)

Verdammt, bin ich zu spät dran


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Schade, wieder eine von Markt


----------

